# Everquest 2 problem with ATItool



## Todd33 (Dec 4, 2004)

When I load EQ2, it get thro ugh the patcher and when it tries to switch to the full screen game mode it quits with no error. If I kill ATItool it loads fine. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Todd33 (Dec 4, 2004)

It seemed to work later that night. I think it has something to do with the order or timing of the two programs. I'll report back when I find something new.


----------

